
Experts Condemn Keto. Will People Finally Stop? - miles
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/z3bv94/keto-diet-experts-rank-best
======
mindcrime
_additional experts warned against the long-term effects (like increased risk
of cardiovascular disease) keto might have on the body._

This is why (well, among other reasons) I'm categorizing this article in the
"bullshit" category. Everything I've read on this subject (which is a fair
amount), and everything I've heard from medical professionals (including my
GP, my cardiologist, and a doctor who specializes in keto) suggests that keto
is _better_ from a cardiovascular health standpoint, as people on the keto
diet routinely see an improved lipid profile, including more "healthy"
cholesterol, and lower triglycerides.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
> Eating so few carbs even sends many new keto-ers into something called the
> “keto flu,” a sure sign your body is extremely pissed off at what you’re
> doing to it.

If you make any drastic dietary change (e.g., going from 300g carbs/day to <
20g), your body will be temporarily upset with you. That doesn't mean the
dietary change is bad.

This piece really lacks in substance. First off, there's a huge variety of
carbs out there: fiber, sugar, and complex carbohydrates for one, and they're
all metabolically different. Second, there's tons of options between Keto and
300g/carbs per day: a low-carb diet.

What's missing from this discussion is the fact that many people eat low-
quality carbs: high in sugars, low in fiber, and Keto is a simple method for
removing the least nutritionally valuable items from ones diet: soda, chips,
anything in a snack food aisle, etc. A more nuanced opinion would be: people
need to a eat a different type of carbs: quinoa, or carbs from whole fruits
and vegetables, for example. Criticism that keto takes this too far is fair,
but the author fails to give a serious alternative to people looking to manage
their diets. But it's farfetched to say Keto will kill you.

~~~
SamPatt
Agreed. Keto is effective because it's an exclusionary diet, and while it does
exclude some healthy foods, it also excludes the majority of junk food that
makes modern diets so poor.

The adaptability of humans makes me think the "perfect diet" doesn't exist.
But I imagine the closest we can get is being grounded in common sense
moderation.

This coming from someone who has been on keto over two years, lost 80 lbs and
kept it off.

------
rmtech
Keto + regular gym works better than anything else to get a man into shape
quickly.

If you care about that a lot for some reason, then you should do keto and let
the "experts" talk to the hand.

It might be bad for your heart/kidneys/whatever in the long term, but almost
everything that's good or fun is harmful in some way and life is a terminal
condition.

Also, nothing works for sustained weight loss.

